# Heads up for audio guys who dont know.. line driver for your ipod or phone to amp..



## MUD_DYNASTY (Apr 15, 2013)

i do alot of audio installs on sxs's and atv's. if any of you guys dont have one of these already and using your phone or ipod.. your missing out! 

its called the PAC LD-10, ranges from $25 or so up. any car audio shop should have or amazon or sonic electronics.

this will allow you to turn the gain down on your amps and also volume down on your phone. It pretty much turns your phone into having 4volt or more preout signal. Will definetly make your system louder without distortion! 

just thought i would give a heads up for anyone who had issues

specs:
PAC LD-10 Line Driver with Signal Booster
Boost your signal and gain the most power out of your system
10X RCA signal booster with solid state ground loop isolation
Left and right gain level adjustment
Up to 10 volt signal output
S/N ratio of 96 db for high quality sound
Average draw is less than 15 milliamps
Adjustable gain controls 0.1 dB - 15 dB


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Once I add a stereo to the brute ill see about it.


----------



## MUD_DYNASTY (Apr 15, 2013)

very welcome! im running 4 cadence 6 1/2" wakeboard pods with a fosgate 300x2 pbr, and without it and with it, 500 times differance in sound quality and loudness! ipod use to have to be turned up all the way and gain on the amp was 3/4. now gain on amp is 1/4 and gain on the pac is 1/4, ipod never gets over 3/4!


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

Sa weeeeet


----------



## CallMeChris (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for the information! I just ordered the parts for my audio project today and made sure one of these was on the list...can't wait to get it all together! 

Quick question...I saw where you are running the Rockford PBR 300x2. That's the amp I ordered today but I did not get the remote for it (didn't think it was worth the extra $30 bucks). Was that a mistake?


----------



## CallMeChris (Nov 5, 2012)

Instead of hooking my phone into this could I order one of these...

Milennia MIL-BTREC Bluetooth® adapter at Crutchfield.com

To plug into it instead and then Bluetooth my music to my sound tube?


----------

